# Big Elk, Moose, Bear, Sheep, Goat. It's all big game in here plus a big old wolf.



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I put together the last 365 days of film on my camera together. Finally back home and put something cool together. Now its time to go check out my wildlife cams I left in those caves


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty sweet! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Always love your stuff.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

:O||: Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)




----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

HOLY SMOKES MATT, you do in a short time what I wish I could do in a LIFETIME with some huge NADS!!! AWESOME!!!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Breath taking..............

Thanks


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I love your videos and all I have to say is you live one heck of an interesting life. ( I'm kinda jealous) :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Love your videos!!


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Great videos as always!


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome sauce!:!:


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow. Great stuff.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

8)

whats next?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

:_O=:


...enough said.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not worthy :shock:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks Matt.
Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Really cool man. Thanks for sharing.


----------

